# Fehler mit Virtual Dub



## Keule (10. Mai 2002)

jaaa... ich bekomme immer wieder Fehlermeldungen wie diese:


The video stream have different sampling rates (30.00000 vs. 30.00012)
The video streams have different data formats


etc... was kann man da machen?


----------



## goela (10. Mai 2002)

ja wann und wo? In welchem Zusammenhang?
Welche Version hast Du von VirtualDub?


----------



## Keule (10. Mai 2002)

die allerneuste und wenn ich etwas anhängen will


----------



## goela (10. Mai 2002)

Hast Du schon mal probiert, die gleiche Szene bzw. AVI anzuhängen?
Solltest Du da die gleiche Fehlermeldung bekommen, dann wird wohl VirtualDub wirklich einen Fehler haben!


----------



## Keule (10. Mai 2002)

nein da gehts ja bei der selben datei


----------



## Kaethe (11. Mai 2002)

Ganz einfach. Du kannst bei VD nicht Dateien mit unterschiedlicher sample rate zusammenfügen. Da können schon geringe Abweichungen sein und er meckert rum.


----------



## goela (11. Mai 2002)

Kopiere die Datei, umbenennen und dann einfach nochmals anhängen. Soll ja nur ein Versuch sein, ob VirtualDub einen generellen Fehler hat, oder ob wie Kaethe bereits erwähnt hat, deine Dateien wohl doch eine geringfügig unterschiedliche Framerate haben und es deshalb nicht funktioniert!


----------



## Keule (11. Mai 2002)

kann man die sampler rate dingsta mit dem anderen angleichen?


----------



## dahead (17. Mai 2002)

dieser 'fehler' tritt dann auf, wenn 2 voneinander unabhängige sendungen aufgezeichnet wurden:
record - stop, record - stop

beheben kann man das mit "Video / Frame Rate" dort bei beiden videos die frames auf die selbe zahl n ändern. am besten auf eine x,xxxxxx möglichst hohe stelle, so dass es zu wenigen sound verschiebungen kommt.

der fehler ist am besten zu umgehen, einfach ständig aufzunehmen (z.b. bei einer 1h sendung einfach die werbung mit aufnehmen).

-probleme: es kommt egtl. immer zu merkbaren soundverschiebungen...

(achso: man muss natürlich beide versionen compilen)


----------

